# my uneven floors are making my doors uneven



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

You need to figure out whether it is your doors or floors that are crooked... Pull out a level and start checking things out. Doors have 4 sides, if all 3 have nice, consistent reveals except for the floor, that is a telling sign.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Home sealed nailed that one----Find the problem area--then we can offer a solution.

Use a level on the floors and door frames----take a picture and post it.

Don't blame the floor covering installer---if the floors are sagging--that's a structural issue--not the job for a floor covering company.---Mike---


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

3/4"-1" is required if forced air heating system for the return air from the rooms. 

Waiting for the pictures.....

Gary


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

fundaqueens said:


> And now they are telling me that When I installed the hardwood floors the idiots never leveled the floors. Can this be the reason why my doors look crooked? Is there a fix around this that won't cost so much money or must I just ripped out the floors all over again so I can have straight doors?


I sure as heck wouldn't be ripping out new hardwood floors to level the floor where it meets the bottom of the door. Sloping floors in an old house add character unless we are talking about somtthing else. Pics would help but that would have to be one seriously messed up floor before I would tear it up.


----------

